# Ahhh... I'm an addict... I CAN'T stop!!! LOL



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So I bought myself a new buckling.... did I NEED another buck you ask... well NO!!!!! but I just couldn't turn this boy down!!! :help: He is 2 weeks old tomorrow and I am in LOVE!!!!   He is a total lovebug to boot.... and I just can't turn down those lap bucks!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Outstanding! I too would have scooped him up in a heartbeat. I'm so jealous. My kiko buck is also incredible to look at but he's not so nice! :hair: Pretty much wants to kill me and every pair of snow pants I own! I'm very happy for you and would really like to see some future photos of him.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! I am such a sucker for a friendly buck.... I can't keep any that are aggressive... my toddlers are in and out of my buck pens on a daily basis with me (even when the boys are in full rut) so we just can't risk having anything but sweet tempered boys. I have had one EVIL myo buck out of 10... he went to auction... and he was LUCKY to go there. LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ahh! he's stunning!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on him-super dandy for sure! :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy Jess is at it again!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new buckling! Handsome! Now you have a new buck to fill your new buck pen and to also help fill the new kidding stalls and make babies to fill the new kid pens. What happened to all that extra space? <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at that face. How could you NOT fall in love with him? 
Congratulations.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute! I understand. I love his coloring. :crazy: 
Suellen


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Congrats on the new buckling! Handsome! Now you have a new buck to fill your new buck pen and to also help fill the new kidding stalls and make babies to fill the new kid pens. What happened to all that extra space? <lol>
> 
> Deb Mc


Hahaha that's what Todd said.... :doh: I just told him.... well we are gonna have to open up the back 3 acres next year then! :slapfloor: :ROFL: If thats not enough.... then we'll have to buy the 20 acres next door!!! :idea:

See.... ADDICTED I tell you!!!! :shrug:

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my new boy! I can't wait to get him!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too funny.... :ROFL: 




He is really eye catching.... I can't blame you....congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW he is gorgeous! I don't know too much about fainters but it seems like he is just beautifully built, really masculine and nice muscling too. 

Congrats on your sweet buck! I too love the ones with good personalities


----------

